# Dell laptop display just stopped working



## ghingy (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi,

Something strange happened to my Dell Inspiron 8500 Notebook and I hope someone can advice me here.

I was using my notebook running on batteries when suddenly the batteries ran dried and the notebook just turned off (which is normal). I then tried restarting my notebook, but this time, the display shows nothing (just a dark blank screen) while the processor is clearly running. 

I tried the Fn-CRT/LCD button but nothing changed. So I tried connecting it to an external monitor and now I can see Windows. This means that something is clearly wrong with the display screen on my notebook.

Is there a way to troubleshoot it and see what is wrong? I really hope someone can advice me on trying to fix my display.

I'm actually in the middle of my final coursework at university and I use the notebook a lot at my university. I'm really worried that I might not be able to use my notebook anymore without connecting it to an external monitor.

Please advice.

Thanks!!

Darren


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

You'll need to enter the bios setup (on an 1100, press F2 immediately upon seeing the Dell logo). On the page you'll find a menu item, for loading defaults. Click the load defaults, save and exit. Should boot properly.

edit: used the 1100 as an example as I have that manual here.


----------



## ghingy (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi Prof Batty!

Thanks for the advice. I tried going into the BIOS setup but I couldn't find anything that will enable me to load default. I was very meticulous in checking.

This is what I noticed. There are 7 pages.

Page 1 = Date/Time and System hardware details

Page 2 = Boot Order (CD/DVD drive, diskette drive, internal HDD, USB storage)

Page 3 = Boot Configuration (Nothing here indicating a default setting)

Page 4 = Basic Device Configuration (Nothing here indicating a default setting)

Page 5 = Battery and AC information

Page 6 = Power Management

Page 7 = System Security (Details on both primary and admin pwd)

This is basically what I saw. Maybe the default setting is called something else but I was afraid to mess around too much in the bios setup as I don't understand it well.

I went as far as removing the LCD display and checking the cable connection and everything was fine.

The strange thing is, although there is nothing on the display, I can still see the backlight turned on - giving it an illuminated black screen.

Is there anything else I can try? Please advice -razz:


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

On each of those pages you can navigate using certain buttons, typically the arrow keys, space, tab, and enter. And sometimes the F keys. Full instructions can be found at the Dell website, with your service tag number. You can use that number at the website and learn everything there is to know about that unit, including how to navigate the bios. Or, if you like, post the number, and I'll take a look for you. Navigating the "basic device configuration" as you move the highlighted area from item to item, you should see some information appear about each item as you highlight it. As well as the navigation basics on screen, usually this stuff is on the right of the screen. Look at the bottom for the default links, and note that nothing is saved until you exit, using the save option.


----------



## ghingy (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi Prof Batty,

I've gone thru the bios again and im pretty sure there isnt anything that allows me to load the default settings.

At the RHS, i get the description on what each selection does.

At the bottom, i see top/down arrows to change fields, left/right arrows to change values, Alt-P to chg page and ESC to exit. I hope I'm not coming across as too ignorant! :heartlove 

I went to the Dell's website and found something about flashing the BIOS but im not sure if that is what i should be doing.

If you don't mind, i have PM you my service tag number - I'll be so grateful if you can help me find a way to load the bios settings to default :grin: 

I'm also curious, if i remove the entire LCD and reconnect it again, would that work?

Thanks again for the advice!! Really appreciate it


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm wondering if you miscopied something in the service tag number, as I'm unable to use it at the Dell website. I did however find the manuals for the unit, but it wasn't what I was looking for. That page is here. http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins8500/en/8500/index.htm 
A bios flash shouldn't be necessary, and I'm not convinced it would even help. Could you check the number again, it should also show on the bios page, very clearly at that.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

At what point does the display black out? Have you tried safe mode?


----------



## ghingy (Mar 1, 2005)

The display blacked out once I restarted my computer after it shut down unexpectedly due to the empty batteries.

Once that happened, I couldnt see anything on the screen, just noticed that the CPU was running and then the back lights on the screen came on, giving it an illuminated black screen.

I never tried going into safe mode but i figured it wont make much difference since i cant see anything unless i connect it to the extenal monitor.

I also noticed something after running the diagnostic by pressing F12 when the computer started. The results showed that there is an Error with the LCD screen. 
This is the message shown:

LCD Connection Test
Test Results: Fail
Error Code: 1000-0321
Message: Unable to detect LCD

Could this be hardware related e.g. the sudden shutdown of the computer caused the LCD to burn?

Prof. batty, i've resent you the service tag - i'm so sorry i might have given you the wrong tag.

Anyway, I really appreciate all the help you guys are giving me. Thanks alot!! :grin:


----------



## ghingy (Mar 1, 2005)

Just now, I tried removing the LCD screen to see if the connections might be loose, but everything seems fine. Anyway, i just gave it a small tuck just to be sure its properly connected and fixed the LCD screen back on. 

However, that didnt help much as the screen is still blank.


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

You can try removing the battery and external power, hold down the power button for about 10 sec. Then re-connect the battery, ext. power then try again. Did you check your memory ? Maybe you can try re-seating the memory ?


----------



## ghingy (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi guys,

I tried removing the ac and batteries and held on the Power button to drain the remaining current then reconnected everything but the screen still doesnt seem to work. I then removed the panel above the ON button and reconnected the LCD cables but that still didnt help.

Could it be that the lcd monitor itself is damaged? However, i find this really strange as i dont see how this could have happened.

Do you guys think I should try anything else before giving up?


----------



## Eric S (May 27, 2005)

*LCD Screen*

When I saw your problem, I originally thought of the LCD Screen Blanking Switch but apparently such is not the case since you do have a back light. When you press on the switch does the back light go out? The error message you got stating that the Display is not being recognized certainly points to a defective LCD. Everything I can think of you've already done, like reseating the cable feeding to the display and twisting the cable in hopes of finding an intermittent open in the wiring. And, you do have video at the aux port in the rear. I not sure how the video is split between the display and the aux out. Whatever the case even if there are two graphics cards it's not something you could service. The way the problem occurred right after you're battery went dead is quite perplexing. I have a 7500 which I'll fool around with to see if I can get the problem you encountered to occur.

Eric


----------



## Eric S (May 27, 2005)

*Default Settings*

I've been tinkering with my 7500 and I can not recreate your problem. Tried doing some word processing and pulled the battery and when rebooting I get an option to enter safe mode or normal boot. I'm not a Dell Tech but I cannot understand why you cannot set your BIOS to use Default Settings as previous posts suggest. There should be an "F" key at the bottom that you can use to set defaults, or even when exiting you should have an option to "Load Factory Defaults". In your Basic Device Configuration can you see an entry for "Video Display Device"? If you can, set it to "Simul Mode" that will give you the option of viewing your video with the LCD or the HD Aux Port. There should be two other options LCD and CRT. If set to CRT the LCD is disabled and vice versa. If you find these options by no means set it to LCD. This will disable the HD output on the rear and you will not be able to see any video at all if your LCD is actually defective. 

I really don't like that message you received about "Unable To Detect LCD". Sounds like BIOS does not see your LCD. Perhaps with your laptop running on battery allow a standby time out while viewing the video on your external monitor. I doubt it but maybe it might help. I'm just shooting into the air right now, hoping to hit something. As I mentioned I'm not a Dell Tech, but maybe your original thought of flashing your BIOS might not be a bad idea. I know you've been advised by other postings not to attempt this, but really what have you got to lose? A new display will cost between $350-$450 plus labor if you don't do it yourself. 

I wish you a lot of luck and can certainly understand your situation as far as finishing your exams. I guess you can call it "Been there and done that". Just when you need something the most, it is no longer there for you.

Hang in there
Eric


----------



## ghingy (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi Eric,

Thank you so much for all the advice!! I tried flashing the BIOS but the LCD still remained blank. 

I went on to ebay and found an LCD screen for $80 and thought I give that a try. I'll keep you guys posted to see if the new lcd works!

Thanks again for all the time and advice!

Darren


----------

